# Sony Cyber Shot HX Series Camera Tips -Tricks &  Discussion Thread.



## Rockstar11 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sony HX series 9 /10 /20 /100
What settings / shooting modes do you use ????


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2012)

Up to my knowledge you are the only one having this camera in this forum. 

But you can share your tricks and tips with us


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 1, 2013)

nac said:


> Up to my knowledge you are the only one having this camera in this forum.
> 
> But you can share your tricks and tips with us



ohh 

sony log kaha ho yaaro.. post karo..


----------



## ritvij (Jan 1, 2013)

mate i have hx9v.. not the cameras you listed here..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 2, 2013)

ritvij said:


> mate i have hx9v.. not the cameras you listed here..



yes.. i mean HX series. 9 to 200


post your best click and setting


----------



## lm2k (Jan 2, 2013)

for videography there is a tool called "steady cam". u can find many DIY on youtube for that. it is worth having if u shoot lots of handheld videos . i have not tried it coz i almost never shoot vids.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 2, 2013)

lm2k said:


> for videography there is a tool called "steady cam". u can find many DIY on youtube for that. it is worth having if u shoot lots of handheld videos . i have not tried it coz i almost never shoot vids.



you mean  "Movie SteadyShot" ?

yes i use for video shooting.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 3, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> you mean  "Movie SteadyShot" ?
> 
> yes i use for video shooting.


 that is in camera VR. 
i was talking abt this *www.tnpbroadcast.co.uk/upload/full/6427_Steadicam-PILOT-AA-2.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 3, 2013)

lm2k said:


> that is in camera VR.
> i was talking abt this[/IMG]




hmmm thanks for the info.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jan 5, 2013)

some photos of my fiat punto with Sony hx10v using some in-camera functions like toy mod, brightness etc. -


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 6, 2013)

NitrousNavneet said:


> some photos of my fiat punto with Sony hx10v using some in-camera functions like toy mod, brightness etc. -
> 
> 
> View attachment 8311View attachment 8312



nice pics

thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2013)

can anyone post good low light shutter speed setting?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2013)

where is macro mode in sony hx20v??


----------



## nac (Jan 15, 2013)

Check your manual...


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 22, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> where is micro mode in sony hx20v??


micro....?


----------



## debarshi (Jan 23, 2013)

I think he meant macro


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> micro....?


oops.. i mean macro.


----------

